# Quartz/Infrared heaters?



## 243Savage (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone have one?  Are they worth it?  A friend bought one last year and swears it cut his propane usage well over half, and his electric bill only marginally went up.  They seem pricey too, on average $300-500 from what I've seen.  The type I'm talking about is like this one made by Eden Pure.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 4, 2010)

I've done some research and come up with pretty much the same info.  Although I don't know anyone personally that has one.


----------

